# Vanessa Hudgens wird mit Stripper-Rolle erwachsen



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2010)

Vanessa Hudgens wird mit Stripper-Rolle erwachsen

Als „High School Musical“-Girl wurde sie berühmt, jetzt lässt Vanessa Hudgens die harmlose Film-Vergangenheit hinter sich. Für ihren neuen Film „Sucker Punch“ schlüpfte die 21-Jährige in die Rolle der Stripperin Blondie. Das dürfte sich für sie nicht neu angefühlt haben. Schließlich sorgte sie mit ihren Nackt-Bildern schon 2007 und letztes Jahr für einen Riesen-Skandal .

Gerade wurden die ersten Plakate des Action-Fantasy-Streifens veröffentlicht. Vanessa lässt mit ihrem körperbetonten Kostüm, dem Pferdeschwanz und der Waffe in der Hand Erinnerungen an Angelina als Lara Croft wach werden. Vanessa: „Fünf Mädchen befinden sich in einem verrückten Fantasy-Land. Wir sind starke Individuen und wenn uns jemand eine Waffe in die Hand drückt, geht’s richtig los.“

Tatsächlich mussten die jungen Darsteller ein knallhartes Training absolvieren. Vanessas Kollegin, Emily Browing, packt aus: „Am Anfang dachten wir, oh mein Gott, wir sehen nicht wie Kämpfer aus. Wir sind junge Mädchen. Das Training war schwer, wir haben uns mächtig ins Zeug gelegt. Die Navy trainierte uns. Drei Monate, täglich sechs Stunden lang.“

Regie führte übrigens Zach Snyder, der sich mit den Comic-Verfilmungen „300“ und „Watchman“ einen Namen machte. Am 25. März 2011 feiert sein neues Werk “Sucker Punch” in den USA Weltpremiere.

*Na da warten wir alle Sehnsüchtig auf den Film :WOW:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2010)

ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2010)

:drip: Körperbetontes Kostüm und den Pferdeschwanz in der Hand?!? ach ne, ach so. Na im Zweifel wird der Ton abgeschaltet und ein Stummfilm draus gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Geldsammler (28 Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Film gut wird und dass Vanessa sich schön entblößt.


----------

